

NASA Can't Ethically Send Astronauts on Missions to Deep Space - chriskanan
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/nasa-cant-ethically-send-astronauts-on-one-way-missions-to-deep-space

======
avmich
I'm surprised the article doesn't say what it is that makes the National
Academies Institute of Medicine to say there is no way to ethically change
standards.

In other words, what are those medical dangers which can't - from NAIM point
of view - be adequately handled?

------
api
I'll just leave this here:
[http://yarchive.net/physics/effete.html](http://yarchive.net/physics/effete.html)

